# missing SS payment



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I just found out my daughter direct deposit due on the 6th of the month was not made this august. Does anyone know the phone number for the US embassy social security department or even in the USA? I have no internet access to the account per US rules. I do have a US VoIP to call the USA.
Tony


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Phil_expat said:


> I just found out my daughter direct deposit due on the 6th of the month was not made this august. Does anyone know the phone number for the US embassy social security department or even in the USA? I have no internet access to the account per US rules. I do have a US VoIP to call the USA.
> Tony


Phone: (632) 301-2000 ext. 9
Fax: (632) 708-9723 and (632) 708-9714

Try this number, hopefully someone will answer the phone. This is for the SS in Manila


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I just found out my daughter direct deposit due on the 6th of the month was not made this august. Does anyone know the phone number for the US embassy social security department or even in the USA? I have no internet access to the account per US rules. I do have a US VoIP to call the USA.
> Tony


Tony, I'll be sending you a moderator message/PM in just a minute.

Jet Lag


----------

